# My Siamese + New Cat Tree!



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted pics of my babes... they're 9 months now and as adorable as ever! We splurged and got them an 8 foot Armarkat cat tree, and they LIVE on that thing now! 

Couldn't even wait to start playing while we were setting it up!...









Bronx lazin' on it after a hard day's work of putting it together..












Life's so hard for kitties!










Miss Brooklyn stretchin & scratchin'...











And now for some... KITTY CUDDLES!!




























Cuddling on Daddy while he games it... hehehe :lol:


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

The joy these little ones have brought into our lives is just amazing! My boyfriend and I just light up when we talk about our babies! Love them so much...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, they've grown into such a beautiful pair!!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful cats. Great pics. I love that first one. 

What I find interesting when something is bought for cats is that they automatically seem to know it's for them. 

Or do they think everything is for them?


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

jusjim said:


> Beautiful cats. Great pics. I love that first one.
> 
> What I find interesting when something is bought for cats is that they automatically seem to know it's for them.
> 
> Or do they think everything is for them?


Thanks! 

Ha! So true! They just assume everything is a present for them! Groceries, purses, whatever! If there's something new coming into the house it is automatically theirs! Just like everything already here  hehe


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

They're lovely. Are they litter mates?


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

dlowan said:


> They're lovely. Are they litter mates?


Yes! Brother and sister.  We are so glad we got two together - the breeder was too! She was so happy we were keeping two of them together!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

They are just gorgeous. I love your pictures! It is so true what you say, about the joy these little ones bring to our lives. Can't imagine life without them!


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Kelly-Duke said:


> Yes! Brother and sister.  We are so glad we got two together - the breeder was too! She was so happy we were keeping two of them together!


Absolutely....it's the best, if you can do it. And so much more fun for you.

I have had litter mates three times over the years. My current two were born on the same day at the same breeder and brought up as one big litter, but are not actually related! They are wonderful together.

Do you find the darker Siamese to have the stronger personality? In my experience the lighter pointed cats tend to be less rambunctious. However, I had a little lilac boy once whose personality was absolutely enormous.

That gizmo you have bought for your two is very impressive...cat heaven!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties and awesome cat tree!!!


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

dlowan said:


> Absolutely....it's the best, if you can do it. And so much more fun for you.
> 
> I have had litter mates three times over the years. My current two were born on the same day at the same breeder and brought up as one big litter, but are not actually related! They are wonderful together.
> 
> ...


Yes!! Bronx (The darker boy) definitely gets into SO MUCH more trouble than my little girl! hahaha. She mostly just sits around looking like a pretty princess, while he runs around getting into things! However, she is MUCH louder than him. Her voice is so loud and deep for her little body! It is so cute and hilarious. She does not think twice before letting us know how she's feeling!


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I love that Siamese voice!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Beautiful kitties! Mine have that same Armacat tree. Its still a hit years later. Good investment!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovin' that tree. I also have a Armarkat tree.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

These cats are beyond adorable!!!!


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Such beautiful kitties!! Love the new cat tree too. We just got our kittens a 5 ft one and they love it!! Were a little scared of the top level at first, but soon they learned they love it!!


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

peanutsmommy said:


> Such beautiful kitties!! Love the new cat tree too. We just got our kittens a 5 ft one and they love it!! Were a little scared of the top level at first, but soon they learned they love it!!


Haha thanks! Yeah mine were scared at first too, but now they run up and down it like pros!


----------

